# Some free (UK) Tivo boxes, along with accessories (spare harddrives etc)- Crewe / Staffs or WA4 area



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

(Also posted on AltEPG)

Following a power cut which has blown another PSU, with persuasion from my girlfriend (







) I've lost my will to do another transplant / repair, and we've switched to using her YouView box.

With that in mind, I have 3 or 4 Tivo's available (I think - some are in storage and I've lost count TBH)

There is probably something wrong with each of them (as I've swapped parts and fixed bits - definitely a broken PSU or two in there somewhere) - but if you're interested and have particular concerns or requirements, let me know

They come with more parts than you can shake a stick at including:
- At least 3 or 4 pre-built (but clean) ALTEPG imaged drives
- Countless peanut remote controls (including 2 x blue ones)
- IR wands etc
- Turbonet / Cachecards etc

You are welcome to collect, meet somewhere (or I may even deliver locally if you give me a beer token!)

COLLECTION (AND POSSIBLY EVEN DELIVERY AVAILABLE FOR THE FOLLOWING AREAS (AND IN BETWEEN))
- STOKE-ON-TRENT
- CREWE / NANTWICH
- WARRINGTON (SOUTH)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I wonder if TiVo really expected the boxes to last so long when they offered that one-off lifetime subscription?


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

I have two fully working units boxed and ready to be shipped to a new home - 
I can’t bring myself to throw them away


----------



## Sanco (May 25, 2019)

a_tivo_noob said:


> (Also posted on AltEPG)
> 
> Following a power cut which has blown another PSU, with persuasion from my girlfriend (
> 
> ...


Hi tivo noob (me too!) lol

Would you have a spare tivo remote I could buy from you? Mine has died a painful death trampled over by my son...

Please let me know.

Regards
Roberto


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

Sorry - all gone now


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

afrokiwi said:


> I have two fully working units boxed and ready to be shipped to a new home -
> I can't bring myself to throw them away


Have you still got one?


----------

